
Show HN: ValueStream: Modeling Software Delivery as a Distributed Trace - dm03514
https://github.com/ImpactInsights/valuestream
======
dm03514
Author here, would love to hear your thoughts and feedback. Are there any
specific features that you'd like to see? Would you consider using a tool like
this? What features would be required for you to do so?

I appreciate your time and Thank you

Danny

\- [https://medium.com/@dm03514/valuestream-devops-metrics-
obser...](https://medium.com/@dm03514/valuestream-devops-metrics-observing-
delivery-across-multiple-systems-7ae76a6e8deb)

\- [https://medium.com/dm03514-tech-blog/debugging-devops-
using-...](https://medium.com/dm03514-tech-blog/debugging-devops-using-
valuestream-and-lightstep-e1f8e07f4eab)

